# Annoying noise



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I just got my new system wired and when I split the RCA wires to go to each amp, the second I put it on the second amp, it get running noise thats about 40% as loud as the system itself. I put in new RCAs and it still does it...any suggestions?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you have both amps grounded to the same place?
how do you have the rca's wired? Does one set come back, split, and go to both amps or does one set come back and go to the input on one amp, then another short set goes from the output on that amp to the input on the other amp?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's not the RCAs by themselves, it has something to do with the power cables. I can only imagine something wrong with the grounding or the positive source is running too close to the RCA signal.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

the rca go from my rear output on the deck and go to the sub amp(Fosgate) and the pass through goes to the component amp(jensen). However, I did it another way like this. I ran it from the rear to the jensen and hit two y-adapters and they go into the jensen and i pass the signal on to the RF with the pass thru channel

The power goes to my 1farad RF cap and onto a distribuor and then to each amp. I DID have them all grounded on one point but it was only temporary. Last saturday I grounded them on the outside bolts of the seats. Could it be that the ground isnt good enough? Even when I toggle my cap and RF amp off, the sound is still there.
Oh and the RCAs are nowhere near the power, they are under the doors 
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

could it be that the grounds are just bad? should I go back and scratch up the bolt and metal a little more you think?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't think it's the grounds, if there was a problem with them the sound would be weak, or even flick on and off. Try putting on just one of the amps at a time and see if the noise returns, it might be a faulty amplifier.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Playa123 said:


> *I don't think it's the grounds, if there was a problem with them the sound would be weak, or even flick on and off. Try putting on just one of the amps at a time and see if the noise returns, it might be a faulty amplifier. *


that's not true, a bad ground can account for noise very very often

in my system I had both my speaker amp and my sub amp grounded to the same place, and I had terrible static all the time. I moved them to separate places and it cut almost all of it, but not quite. I scratched the paint off of both grounds and it killed the noise completely.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

hmm, well, my dad and i just checked the grounds...they are all perfect. its killin me though cuz check this...I hit a bump and it kills the noise...a min or two later...its back. i was sittin in the church parkin lot and it just kinda died down...im stumped. im ready to rip the wires out and redo the whole thing...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow, my buddies prelude stock system shut on and off speratically. hed hit a bump and they'd be off. he always pretended to turn it down real quick and spark up a conversation when he was with a chick and didn't want to look ghetto 
never did get it fixed. good luck man.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

lmao, i just make believe i got a turbo in mine, it whines along with the throttle. I just go "TSSSSSSSS" everytime I change gears.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *lmao, i just make believe i got a turbo in mine, it whines along with the throttle. I just go "TSSSSSSSS" everytime I change gears. *


 LOL, my stock sysem does that all the time, I swear it sounds like a little T25 spooling up in there.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

hahahaha, i think they are trying to tell us something!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

good news...i think i may have isolated the problem. my amp cable is run across the firewall under the hood just under the cowl and i think thats why im gettin all that noise and throttle whine and everything. its funny though, my father and i just recently decided to relocate the batter to the trunk since i got my system outta there and since its away from everything it should kill the noise...wish me luck!


----------

